# Newbie



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just bought a G10. A colleague of mine Stan gave me good advice and i'm very pleased with it. Cheers Stan. I still want one of those Russian badboys.

P>S I can now tell accurate time which means Stan's advice has now given me the power to tell exactly how long he is having on his lunch break etc etc.

Mwahhhhhh Haaaaaaa Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum albini13,


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum albini13,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Roy. Your a gent.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan says I'm a blouse.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Albini.....Stan? Never heard of him









Top bloke


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Albini.....Stan? Never heard of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Stan surely. Pigeon rapist, truffle hunter watch enthusiast? No!? Ok then i must be talking about another Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum. By Russian bad boy you don't mean the red rekord do you?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> welcome to the forum. By Russian bad boy you don't mean the red rekord do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I am quite taken by the Poljot Journey. Please excuse me when it comes to watches, i'm a camera man and don't know a great deal about the watch world, but i know what i like and i like that particular piece.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Pigeon rapist, truffle hunter watch enthusiast?


No the one Im thinking of is an enthusiastic hunter pigeon, truffle watcher who likes my box...Cant be the same bloke...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Gavin, you ****.























Glad your here mate and that you got a top watch, G10's are bosting.

I expect I'll be taking some of my watch collection to work soon?









By the way, I took an hour lunch and made Al do all the work today.









Like that might ever happen.























PG,

I don't think Gav's seen the red Rekord yet, that will be thursday then.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Welcome to the forum Gavin, you ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy owd thought i'd drop in on this forum the people seem friendly enough and i feel well out of my depth on here but apart from that all is good.

Getting away from watches for a sec check out http://www.chavscum.co.uk


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Welcome Albini.

So - we're getting a bettter picture of Stanley now? MMMMM....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey up dude.







No need to feel out of place here, they are all good people and will look after you.

There are a lot of experienced watch men here who will always be happy to answer any questions you've got and won't make feel an idiot for asking them.









Chavscum, had a few of them in today. And some snippers.
















We did three and I got rid of most of the red, by the way.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Albini







hope your sympathetic when Stan asks for a raise to get that special watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

albini13 said:


> Mwahhhhhh Haaaaaaa Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice evil laugh









Mrcrowleys got competion


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome Albini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A raise!!??? LOL. Ok speak to me like i'm a child. I'm a big camera enthusiast i use voigtlander range finder kit. Voigtlander equipment is basically camera gear that costs less than Leica and is of a similar quality. What do you need to look for in order to find a good quality watch at an affordable price that can give you a similar quality to very expensive top of the range watch?

What are the different makes?

What is considered to be top of the range?

What would be the ultimate find at a car boot sale and why?

Do watches depreciate?

If so why do they depreciate?

Like Leica is there a certain manufacturer that watch lovers strive to own?

"Even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day"


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

welcome


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Albini .... it starts with a G10 .... then a Poljot .... the you will start wondering about a Seiko ... then a RLT .... then its too late ..... your hooked. Mortgage the house, sell your kidney, put the missus on the streets ..... just to get the next watch ......

I love it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Q.What do you need to look for in order to find a good quality watch at an affordable price that can give you a similar quality to very expensive top of the range watch? A. One thats sold by a decent vendor

Q. What are the different makes? A. too many too mention......RLT is a good start









Q. What is considered to be top of the range? A. AP VC PP









Q. What would be the ultimate find at a car boot sale? A.one that Neil C has missed

Q.Do watches depreciate? A. Yes..Ask Alex

Q.If so why do they depreciate?A. (Some more than others) supply, demand and initial cost...

Q.Like Leica is there a certain manufacturer that watch lovers strive to own A.Everyones opinion is different about this


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Albini .... it starts with a G10 .... then a Poljot .... the you will start wondering about a Seiko ... then a RLT .... then its too late ..... your hooked. Mortgage the house, sell your kidney, put the missus on the streets ..... just to get the next watch ......
> 
> I love it
> 
> ...


LOL Sell my kidney i wouldn't get a bean for my kidney, Get it! ..............Sorry


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Q.What do you need to look for in order to find a good quality watch at an affordable price that can give you a similar quality to very expensive top of the range watch? A. One thats sold by a decent vendor
> 
> Q. What are the different makes? A.Â too many too mention......RLT is a good start
> 
> ...


"Like Leica is there a certain manufacturer etc etc" "Everyone has a different opinion on this"

What's yours Jason. Infact how would everyone in this forum answer that question and why?

Sell it too me.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mwahhhhhh Haaaaaaa Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> ...


Oh contrere(or howerever it's spelt)

MUH HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VOIGTLANDER THE SAME QUALITY AS LEICA AAARRRGHHH!!







THATS

FIGHTING TALK SIR MONOPODS AT DAWN STUFF !!























Actually I`ve used,owned and liked both just prefered Leica


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hang on...........

Which James Bond film was it.............

The villain was in a power chair(a Vessa Vitesse Mk3 - sad git I am







)

James picked him up by the landing frame of a helicopter & dropped him down a chimney!

Does he know how much those chairs cost?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:
 

> Hang on...........
> 
> Which James Bond film was it.............
> 
> ...


As i've been typing these messages my daughter thought it would be funny to comb my hair. Just caught a look at myself in the mirror, i look like a 1970's geography teacher that has suffered a severe emotional breakdown.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Best camera I ever owned was an Olypus OM1-n ..... did me for 15 years in very tough conditions .... it seized up two years ago so I chucked it out .... I am hard like that







.... truth is couldnt find anybody who was prepared to fix it









As competent as my Sony digital is .... it hasnt got the charm of the OM1-n

What is the Leica of watches ??

Rolex ..... IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

The first thing is to remember it's what you like that counts, eg I like some Rolex watches but not all of them, so I would never buy them. Not that I could afford one on my wages.









Rolex, Omega, Zenith et al all make outstanding watches, quality to equate to Leica. But if you don't like a watch there's no point owning it.

The value of a watch can change over time, Smiths watches were pretty good but not expensive compared to some. But, thier value is on the increase because people want them now.

I'd buy an RLT early in your watch career (if you like them) for a couple of reasons. They will be made using good parts, by a watchmaker and will not be made in vast numbers.

If you want a good, exclusive watch get an RLT.

Above all, get pleasure from what you buy. The watch has to impress the owner, no one else. IMVHO.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > albini13 said:
> ...


of course quality not quantity I forgot.









Albini13 you`ve made a great start the best dealer ROY and forum IMHO, can`t go wrong with either


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on...........
> ...


Big problem................

You comb your hair?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wots hair?







oh I remember


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What's yours Jason.


That is such a difficult question...In fact my number one 'grail' watch changes every day









Im sure the question has been set many times 'If you had to own just one watch what would it be?' That is perhaps more relevent to tying it down to 1 maker...For example there are perhaps only 1 or 2 Rolexes I really like out of dozens,

Thats why most of us have such a variety of watches...

I still have a sentimental spot for the Omega Speedmaster Pro....Had one once









My current ones....( Any excuse







) p.s i have a G10 too


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > What's yours Jason.
> 
> 
> That is such a difficult question...In fact my number one 'grail' watch changes every day
> ...


In My best Rigsby voice......"MYYYYYY GOD!!! look at all those watches" What's the collective noun for a group of watches is it a tick?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A pride.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> A pride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pride ay !! I can see em now Stan wandering the serengeti plane feeding from the lucious grasses.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What's the collective noun for a group of watches is it a tick?


No , I think its an _overdraught_ of watches...

I have others....









There are folk on here with a far more imposing group.....
















As Stan has said though, its what you like that matters...


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > What's the collective noun for a group of watches is it a tick?
> 
> 
> No , I think its an _overdraught_ of watches...
> ...


LOL an overdraught i like it. Hows about a Bailiff of watches. Or a Divorce.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are you in on thursday Gav? If so, I'll bring me favorites to work.









Now I've got you started that's it, you're ******.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Are you in on thursday Gav? If so, I'll bring me favorites to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Managers Meeting in Leicester mate i'm not in now until next week.









I do tend to get ******** on things but i have an inbuilt moderator it's called my wife. She isn't happy that i'm going to Vegas for my mates stag do so something else that's sapping my funds may just take me over the edge.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger, I'm off next week.









It'll have to be the week after then.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Bugger, I'm off next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan can i get a battery for my G10 at work or do i have to go elsewhere?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep mate,

Code is UCA395.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you manage to get away from your meeting and want to look at some nice

(though very expensive) watches try and get to Market Street in the centre of

Leicester.Theres a couple of jewellers selling the likes of IWC, Blancpain,

Breitling, Chopard, Jaeger-LeCoultre, Patek,Phillippe, Breguet, Longines, Rolex etc.

too expensive for my tastes but nice to look at non the less


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If you manage to get away from your meeting and want to look at some nice
> 
> (though very expensive) watches try and get to Market Street in the centre of
> 
> ...


If i can get through the endless amount of traffic lights i'll bare it in mind.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

albini13 said:


> If i can get through the endless amount of traffic lights i'll bare it in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell me about it














I`m sure somebody in the council (City or County) has a connection with traffic light manufacture


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > If i can get through the endless amount of traffic lights i'll bare it in mind.
> ...


Chicago = The windy City Vegas = The City of Lights Leicester= The City of Traffic Lights.

P.S Just checked out those Blancpains, nice but How Much!!??? I could drink my own weight in Lard for 50 years for the price of one of those things.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah,









Not on our wages mate. Best stick to Vostoks, Poljot and some nice vintage stuff.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, albini13









Any freind of Stan's...................









MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

albini13 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > albini13 said:
> ...


Beer would be better.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true Stan.

Name the movie (easy one for ya)

"What have I ever done to make you treat me so disrespectfully? If you'd come to me in friendship, then this scum that ruined your daughter would be suffering this very day. And if by chance an honest man like yourself should make enemies, then they would become my enemies. And then they would fear you".


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Welcome to the Forum, albini13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike. Friend of Stan's though....I'm lost







Only Joking


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Was it Italian? Sounds like Italian Mafia honour.

Knowing you, it has to be something with De Nero in or maybe the Godfather?

Since when you bin my mate?

Since the weasel left.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Was it Italian? Sounds like Italian Mafia honour.
> 
> Knowing you, it has to be something with De Nero in or maybe the Godfather?
> 
> ...


Aye it's the Godfather. LOL @ the weasel.

I'll have to bring you some of the pocket watches my Dad gave me mate see if you can tell me anything about them. I don't thing they're worth much but i have about 5 of em.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

I know you love movies, so I'm going to post you a question in the "Lifestyle and entertainment" forum.

That forum may become your spiritual home dude.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

albini13 said:


> Just checked out those Blancpains, nice but How Much!!??? I could drink my own weight in Lard for 50 years for the price of one of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree I tend to go for much less expensive stuff myself, so far the most I`ve spent on a watch is Â£450 for one of Roy`s excellent RLT-8 chronographs one of only 10 made and as with all his watches fantastic value for money.I`ve got various Swiss,Japanese, Russian and even English watches both old and new.I suppose over 60 so far and growing(another RLT coming in a few days).I could have bought just one expensive watch instead but prefer a selection as others on the forum will agree its nice having a choice (though sometimes difficult) on what to wear each day(when you get it bad it can be each hour 







) There are a number of books on watches I`ve got six so far, three with lovely glossy photos of

expensive watches such as Blancpain , looking at them is enough for me









p.s.Leicester The City Of Traffic Lights how true


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

I know Fanny Adams about pocket watche (or most things) but I would love to see 'em.

We'll do staff training on watches one wednesday, more informative than the usual crap.









Mac,

Sounds to me like you have some nice stuff, I'd like to see some of your English watches please.









I love American watches but I'm also a patriot.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan re photos of English watches soon (maybe tomorrow) I hope





















.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac.









I've started a new thread called "British Watches" in the general watch forum.

That will give us all a start to post those lovely Brit watches we own,









I don't own any.









Not yet.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Welcome Gav. Any chance to see some of your watch pictures?


----------



## sttngfan1701d (Jul 15, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Hang on...........
> 
> Which James Bond film was it.............
> 
> ...


That happens to beFor Your Eyes Only, Mrcrowley









Yeah...power chairs' expense is idiotic. Mine broke 2 weeks ago and we've started the process of getting a new one (which will take another two weeks














). Thank god for insurance!

I REALLY want my chair back...these 3-wheel scooters are s**t!


----------

